# Best training treats?



## RyanLurker (Dec 1, 2012)

What are the best training treats?


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Rollover, plain boiled chicken meat or plain boiled beef heart, hotdogs, dehydrated cubes of liver from lamb or beef - soft treats work best because they can be quickly eaten. Cut your treats into tiny fingernail sized cubes.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Hot dog bits are what I like to call "Vizsla crack". My dogs would sell their souls for hot dogs. They also love freeze-dried liver.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Best training treats?*



threefsh said:


> Hot dog bits are what I like to call "Vizsla crack". My dogs would sell their souls for hot dogs. They also love freeze-dried liver.


I pissed myself at that........ Bahaha.... Vizsla crack............ Very good 3fsh......


----------

